# increase alcohol Island Mist kit



## uberlingen (Nov 16, 2010)

I have made the Island Mist Green Apple Riesling kit and it was very good. I was told by the store owner that you can increase the alcohol content by adding an extra F pack. Has anybody tried this, and if so, did it alter the taste?


----------



## PAwinedude (Nov 16, 2010)

There are several ways.....

A popular method is to add half the F-Pack up front (i.e. during primary ferm) then add the remaining portion at the very end (as the directions call for) this will give you a slightly higher ABV and lessen the some of the green apple taste

You can also add sugar but you will find that 1.085 is probably the highest S.G. you would want to start with


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

or you could add enough simple syrup to take you sg reading up 1.08. before fermenting. I also like to add 1/4 - 1/2 of the f-pack upfront to reduce some of the sweetness in the end. The Green Apple is one of the Island Mists you can do this to. Some of the lighter fruits like peach you would not want to up the abv too much. Make sure you stir the juice real good to get an accurate sg reading.


----------



## RDavidP (Nov 17, 2010)

For the Island Mist red wine kits, I love adding honey to those, typically around 9 lbs or so until I get a starting gravity of 1.090. Typically I end up with close to a 7gallon batch by adding the honey. I either use some kind of berry blossom to match the flavor or wildflower honey. Adding the honey does wonderful things to include increasing the body and alcohol content.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 17, 2010)

I upped the sugar to 1.080.

this was the green apple riesling kit, My mother absolutely adored it.

Allie


----------



## pightr (Nov 17, 2010)

As stated above there are many ways to bring up the starting SG of these kits. I personally have not made that kit but am in the process of making the island mist strawberry white merlot. The starting sg was supposed to be around 1.048-1.052. I added 4 pounds of corn sugar as a simple syrup and it brought the sg up to 1.074. With the calculator I use it should bring the alcohol content up from what was said it was supposed to be at 6.5% to about 11% hope this helps.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2010)

I added 3# of sugar up front to an IM BB/Cab kit. I kept the entire fpac for post ferment. I haven't bottled yet, but I did sneak a taste a couple of days ago. Very good for what it is!

Similar to Arbor Mist BB/Merlot but with a more adult taste


----------



## KyleRitchie (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello i was wondering if someone could give me some input on my dilemma here...I have a green apple riesling island mist kit, makes 23 litres, and i wanted to increase the alcohol volume. This is only my second kit so i don't know much about how to measure SG and all that stuff, i just more or less got lucky that my first kit worked out. Any ways i called the lady that i bought the kit from and she said to just add a 26 of vodka prior to bottling...sounds like a pretty safe easy idea but i don't know if that would raise it enough...If not i would make the sugar/water syrup mix but if i add more sugar do i need to add more yeast to keep the balance in the kit the same?


----------



## babered (Oct 26, 2012)

You only need to add the sugar not more yeast. I would think that adding vodka would change the taste. You should go ahead and buy a hydrometer so can get the end result you are looking for. You can add 3 lbs of sugar to increase the alcohol to around 10%.


----------



## Startwining (Oct 27, 2012)

I have made both the White Cran Pinot Gris and Pinapple Pear Pinot Gris and added roughly 3# of sugar according to what I believe Wade has posted in a different thread and they actually came out pretty well. I wasn't expecting much given they are a "wine cooler" but I would make them again once some carboys free up.


----------



## ijmcinnis (Nov 15, 2012)

I have already started bottling my wine which is made from home grown muscadine grapes. While the batch as a whole had the desired strength and desired sweetness, one bottled, it seemed weak. Thanksgiving is next week and I need more alcohol. Please! Someone help


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you only have a week to work with, consider absolute vodka. I have not tried it personally, but have seen several muscadine recipes calling for it. I would say, just go slowly.


----------



## TomK-B (Nov 15, 2012)

I made the Island Mist Green Apple Riesling kit. Added an extra 4 lbs of white table sugar prior to fermentation. Then I proceeded as per the instructions. I thought it turned out great. So did my family and all my friends. Sooooo, I'm in process of making a second batch!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 16, 2012)

A rule of thumb, 1 lb of sugar will raise the alcohol content 1% in 5 gallons.


----------



## reefman (Dec 26, 2012)

I received a Sangria Zinfandel (Island Mist) kit for Christmas, has anyone tried boosting the alcohol content of this specific kit with success?


----------



## Samcro (Apr 14, 2013)

Ive added a boost I got from my supplier to the green apple Im at step three refinging my specfic gravity should be 09:96 its 10:10 should i wait a few days


----------



## joeswine (Apr 15, 2013)

*Advancing the abv*

WITH most kits of any brand I have made it has been my experience that the fpacs are strong and can stand up to a higher alcohol profile and yet still give good flavor to the mix,I have always used 1.10 as a profile starter,in the end I still have good wine background yet flavor, isn't that what wine is all about balance?


----------

